# Poxy Freeserve pop up



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Can we loose it please?

every time it pops up (no, I'm not allowed to install blockers at work), it's killing IE.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Can you install the google toolbar? or is everything banned?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

:-X
locked down tighter than a locked down thing :-/

which isn't to say that it can't be unlocked - but you have to justify why....

Well it's like this - there's a forum I go on during work time which has pop ups..... ahhhhhh.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

What about...

Any attempt to use IE on the internet, can and often does result in popup adverts... many of these install spyware and "could" : carry viruses. Is is possible to install the google toolbar to block these and stop it from potentially happening.

???


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

I like the way you think sir!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

;D



> I like the way you think sir!


----------

